# What Is This Gui ?



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

Just picked this guy up but with all the confusion surrounding mac and spilos thought I would get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Mac, nice looking fish!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice colors


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ruby red mac formely known as RRS (ruby red spilo)


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like my old Mac


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That is a Mac and a nice looking 1 use to have 1 just like him years ago. Not a RRS


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

To me, I would lean on Ruby Red Spilopleura (RRS Yellow form)..it is NOT a Serrasalmus maculatus, as it does not show the clear terminal band on the tail fin (hyaline edge)..
But that said -- this is only 1 picture and it is not advisable to ID a piranha that is very similar to another type by one photo...


----------

